
US Senate Panel OK's Backdoors-by-the-Backdoor Earn IT Act - 83afnpj
https://www.theregister.com/2020/07/06/revised_earn_it_act/
======
83afnpj
Current Bill Status:
[https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/116/s3398](https://www.govtrack.us/congress/bills/116/s3398)

Write your representative to oppose the bill:
[https://act.eff.org/action/stop-the-earn-it-bill-before-
it-b...](https://act.eff.org/action/stop-the-earn-it-bill-before-it-breaks-
encryption)

Learn more about what this means for encryption:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/paloma/the-
cyb...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/paloma/the-
cybersecurity-202/2020/03/30/the-cybersecurity-202-cybersecurity-experts-slam-
child-protection-bill-that-risks-rolling-back-
encryption/5e80cfd5602ff10d49ad761a/)

[https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/08/burn-the-earn-it-
act/](https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/08/burn-the-earn-it-act/)

[https://signal.org/blog/earn-it/](https://signal.org/blog/earn-it/)

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/03/earn-it-bill-
governmen...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/03/earn-it-bill-governments-
not-so-secret-plan-scan-every-message-online)

[https://medium.com/@console.blog/action-tell-your-
representa...](https://medium.com/@console.blog/action-tell-your-
representative-to-oppose-earn-it-bbd4ea5ef267) (OC)

